# Decoloring Beeswax



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

Leave itout in the sun, it will bleach some that way naturally.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sunlight works fairly quickly if the wax is thin. Of course it also melts it, so you need a container. If it's 1/8" thick or so it bleaches in a day or two.


----------



## Ethfol (Jun 25, 2010)

Go onto the Brushy Mountain Bee Farm website and visit their video library, they have an excellent video on beeswax!


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I have seen some folks beeswax candles where every candle is a bright lemony yellow and every candle perfectly identical in color. I wonder how they do that. Mine looks good, but even all new cappings wax comes out in different shades and none of them are that bright yellow.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Some beeswax is that color. The color is from pollen containing a lot of beta carotene. I suppose one could buy some beta carotene and use it to accomplish the same thing...


----------

